

Ask HN: Any open source project intended for learning a language  - roversoccer18

Are there any open source project on github or anywhere that have project that are like for beginners to a language and are easy to understand(well commented) and some how educational?
======
nhoss2
there is a cool thing called ruby koans on github which teaches you ruby:
<https://github.com/edgecase/ruby_koans>

